# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Anubias barteri var Nana suddenly turning yellow

## Aquanoob

I got some issues with the Anubias species that I hope the experts here can help me. Recently, my Anubias nana, var "Gold" and var "mini" leaves suddenly turned yellow and one of the nicest nana gold leaves become yellow and all dropped off within 2 weeks, but the roots are still intact and healthy. The rest of the plants are doing very well especially the Hygrophila family. 

From what I understand, it may be due to Iron deficiency and/or Nitrogen and Phosphate deficiency, but I put Wondergro macro, Seachem flourish and excel regularly into the tank, so what is missing?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Aquanoob

Come to think of it, is it possible of over-fertilised with the macro and micro on my side, and the nana's leaves are being burned, but the rest are doing well.

----------


## Aquanoob

Included some pictures for better understanding of the situation:

The above nana gold has since became bald, but I notice there are tiny leaves growing again.


This is an example of the nana leaves that I am having, some have turned totally yellow.

----------


## diazman

hi bro. care to share your light setup?

----------


## Aquanoob

My light is only T8 18W, far too "light" for a 2ft tank, but interestingly, the
other plants like the crypts, hygrophila, bacopa, hirsuta are doing well. Anubias var Garbon is also growing well, the problem lies with with var Gold, nana and mini.

----------


## diazman

i had that happen once to me. the old leaves will turn yellow but i noticed that new leaves start to grow after some time. Did the gold, nana and the mini have new leaves growing? if yes then that means that the plant is adjusting to your tank. :Smile:

----------


## Aquanoob

The bald nana gold has some tiny leaves growing, but it is very slow. The nana and nana petite is still having yellow leaves and I don't see any new leaf. The strange thing is that I did not change anything with my tank, and the nana petite and gold have been with me for about 9 months.

----------


## Aquanoob

Any guru can help with my nana's problem? It seems to be getting worse as my other nana are also slowly having the same problem.  :Crying:

----------


## vulk

Same problem I encountered with my mini nana. Any bro's out there can help? The leaves of the plant is kind of like rotting and fouling the water...

----------


## Aquanoob

Vulk, care to share your tank specifications as well so that the rest can compare our situation. I am starting to suspect it may be due to the water temperature as mine can go as high as 30-31 C, but strangely that the rest of the plants are still doing Ok.

----------


## vulk

Bro, i use my nana plants in my betta breeding tanks actually. I just simply put the plant in a 1feet tank and switch on my clip-on dymax light about 12hrs a day. So I don't really have a proper setup for it. Haha. I heard other people using it because it's supposed to be hardy and doesn't need much lighting, so i tried it out too. Haha.

----------


## lcwei96094

Hi bro, any solution to your problem? I am facing similar problem too. They turn yellow and slowly melted. The newly grow leaves also melted slowly. This happens to two of my tanks, 2ft with 55w and 1.5ft with 18w. Temperature is around 28-29 degree Celsius. I dose JBL fertilizer and Seachem Excel. Thanks.

----------


## Aquanoob

I don't have the solution yet as you can see, there is not much discussion in this thread by the gurus. Maybe is because Anubias is considered to be low-tech plant and won't die so easily, but somehow it is not the case as many have highlighted. My 2ft tank has only 18W of light, and I also dose macro, micro and Excel regularly. After I put on a fan, the temperature is still about 28C.
My bald nana is starting to have small new leaves popping up, but it is very very slow.  :Exasperated:

----------


## vulk

Yah, same here. Mine also started to grow new leaves after it melted off. But as you said, it is growing very very slow. However, I did not add any fertilizers to my set-up. I guess it is a case of the plant acclimatizing to the new environment, where it sheds off it old leaves and grow new ones???

----------


## teowxu

my nanas too.. the big leaves seem to drop off and they grow new leaves.. but the new leaves are very small and cannot seem to grow to the original leaves size..

----------


## sweetlips200278

No intention to change to T5 light? I am using T8 at first then i change to T5 (seems better), leaves turn brown slowly but leaves still grow and also slow. i am on low tech and only use iron because of shrimp.

Wondering adding CO2 fasten up the growing process?

----------


## chilla18

I have few nana in my 4 ft tank with 4x 54W T5 light and 4x 36W PL so far growing fine and I can see one of the nana has flower bud and 2 bunch of "mini" nana in a 1.5ft tank sometime with light sometime without light(cause the light spoilt sometime it lights up sometime it does not) and the plantnets is turning yellow and slowly melting away. 

It could be the light that is not enough try to increase the light for the nana.

----------


## sweetlips200278

> It could be the light that is not enough try to increase the light for the nana.


Any other supplement added? iron...etc

----------


## chilla18

Nope I did not add any other "thing" for the plants, thou Nana is a low light plant I've notice that they still require a good amount of light for them to grow into nice green plant.

----------


## sweetlips200278

> Nope I did not add any other "thing" for the plants, thou Nana is a low light plant I've notice that they still require a good amount of light for them to grow into nice green plant.


Will bear in mind. Thanks.

----------


## Aquanoob

Personally, I don't think it is due to the light as I have the following plants in my tank "Flora: Anubias barteri var Nana, var "Gold", "mini" and "Garbon", Crypto Parva, Marsilea Hirsuta, Bacopa Monnieri, Hygrophila Polysperma, H.Violacea & H.Corymbosa", and most of them are low or low-medium tech and they are all doing well except for the Nana Gold and mini. I feel that it is due to the temperature of the water and I have added a fan to test my theory, and will update the progress.

----------


## sweetlips200278

i am at 26~27 degree, giving tolerance. Still got brown... some of them i trim growing leaves. Need to be colder? i see friend's tanks at 28~29, all green. His all high tech, so i am thinking is it due to CO2? Although i am told nana should be hardy.

----------


## cueball

bringing up an old thread here while searching for similar yellowing of nana. any of you managed to resolve this?

----------


## flipsee

Hi Bros, 

may i know if any bros manage to find out what causing it? is the temp really need to be lowered? i have same symptom in my tank  :Sad:  please advice anyone...

----------


## Jon-san

I am growing my Nanas Petite in my 1.5ft. More than 30+ stalks tied on Bogwoods, Lava Rocks. I dose Seachem Flourish Excel daily and Microbe-Lift's Bloom and Gro weekly. Only 2 stalks out of the whole tank's Nanas have this yellowing problem. I am using Aquazonic's Sirius LED lightset, on for more than 12 hours a day. I suspect it could be due to a lack of trace elements, but without any test kits for those, I can't confirm. Am going to try dosing some Seachem Flourish Nitrogen and monitor further.

----------


## guppee

Jon-san, you seems to have the basic nutients except maybe potassium; which could explained the yellowings.

----------


## flipsee

mine tied the nana on the upper side of the driftwood, the stem is not buried but the roots are also hanging not long enough to reach the substrate... anyone know whether will there be any issue with this/any difference if the roots can reach the substrate (may be can get more nutrients)?

thanks...

----------


## guppee

Not suppose to be buried in the sand, nanas are "aerial" plants.

----------


## Aquanoob

Glad that this thread had been revived after a long break. I have a few anubias family in my tank and after some time, they are now doing fine again. Anubias are not suppose to be buried into the substrate or their roots will rot, but there are ways to overcome this issue. Some tied them to driftwood, bogwood or even to lava rock, but you can also tied them to ceramic rings which is what I am doing.You can bury the ceramic ring into the substrate and leaving the entire plant just above the soil.

----------


## flipsee

Hi Bros, 

below is the leaf of my nana, beside the yellowish color, some round brown patch also coming out (both is attached to driftwood not buried) i read somewhere saying something like calcium deficiency... disaster come last week when i put some fert and it end-up 2 of my tetra and 1 cory died  :Sad: , so i'm putting some dead coral in the filter, not sure if it will help with the calcium...

----------


## Jon-san

> Jon-san, you seems to have the basic nutients except maybe potassium; which could explained the yellowings.


Thanks for the tip and sorry for the late reply. Funnily enough, I went and bought the Seachem Flourish Potassium without reading your post. Started dosing about 2 weeks back. The yellowing seems to have stopped, although I now do have some problems with GSA... *arrrrgggh* *ripping hair out*... Does GSA spread through the water onto other healthy plants? Have noticed this GSA only popped up on some of the newer Nanas I bought from a bro on the low side. I have since managed to clear at least 60% of that batch from the GSA, but there's this few stalks that just persistently continue having the GSA come back.

----------

